# Zucchini Cake



## bassman (Aug 15, 2008)

This time of year, we're blessed with too much zucchini. Found this on the web at http://allrecipes.com/recipes/Search.aspx?WithTerm=zucchini cake III . The recipe says to bake for 80 minutes, but checked at 1 hour and it was done. Thought you might like a slice of this after your brisket or pulled pork sandwich
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






 .


----------



## tbucher1218 (Aug 15, 2008)

I hear about zucchini cakes all the time, but have never had one.  Added that link to my bookmarks.  Thanks Bassman


----------



## workoutchamp (Aug 15, 2008)

I have been blessed to have you all as fellow foodie buddies.  I will try this cake thing this weekend.

As a buddy, I must share this one with you all:

2 pounds zucchini or yellow squash, diced into 1/2" pieces +/-
3/4 pound sage sausage
3/4 pound hot sausage
2 onions, chopped
3 garlic cloves, chopped
1 cup heavy cream
1 cup fresh bread crumbs
5 large eggs, lightly beaten
2 to 3 cups grated sharp cheddar cheese
2 cups chopped pecans (optional - I never use these)
Salt
Freshly ground pepper
Hot sauce  (optional)

Topping - all optional - I never use topping and love it.
6 tablespoons butter, melted
3/4 cup fresh bread crumbs
3/4 cup chopped pecans
1/2 cup grated cheddar cheese

Preheat the oven to 350Â°F. Grease a wide, 2-quart baking dish, or spray it with nonstick spray.

This is a KILLER recipe - we love it.  WARNING, you may founder on this.


----------



## bassman (Aug 15, 2008)

Thanks Champ!  I copied that one too.  With onions and garlic, it has to be good.


----------

